# Discworld series



## Zhorken (Jan 11, 2009)

(I can't see a Discworld thread among the newest half of the threads in Entertainment and the tag "discworld" won't exist until I post this thread, so I'm assuming there isn't already a thread like this.)

I've heard a lot of good things about the series, but after reading some of Interesting Times (Ridcully just identified The Luggage as being made of sapient pearwood), I'm not finding myself interested at all.  I don't mind that nothing has really _happened_ yet; I wasn't expecting the first fifty pages to be exciting.  I was expecting to like Pratchett's writing style more, though, especially given what I've heard several people say.

I've also heard that the Rincewind books are a good deal less interesting, though; how true is this? Are there books in the series that are more worth reading?  Any in particular I should try?


----------



## Eevee (Jan 11, 2009)

Rincewind books are good except for the Rincewind bits.  I don't _mind_ him, but I can see how it would get old to watch him bumble around forever while interesting things just happen _around_ him.

Read the Death books gogogo


----------



## H-land (Jan 11, 2009)

I love Discworld books. :3

Particularly, I enjoy the City Watch series. I'm not quite sure why. But I'm quick to cite Feet of Clay as one of my favorite books.

But yes, I've avoided the Rincewind books because people have suggested such... He still cameos in one of the Death books, though. 


So yeah. Death series is good. City Watch series is pretty good. Moist series (Going Postal, Making Money) is also good, but it's only got two books, and it's more contemporary, so I'd suggest you maybe put them off for a little short while.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 11, 2009)

Eevee said:


> Rincewind books are good except for the Rincewind bits.  I don't _mind_ him, but I can see how it would get old to watch him bumble around forever while interesting things just happen _around_ him.


That does make sense; I _have_ noticed that even the narration is a lot more interesting when it's not focusing on him.  I guess what I meant by "his writing style is boring" was more like "it bores me that the writing is focusing on this guy so much".
("Out of cheese error" bothered me for a moment too, but it was a reference to the mouse (and like the third one), so it was valid.)



Eevee said:


> Read the Death books gogogo


Will do!  People keep naming these as the best, so...



H-land said:


> City Watch series is pretty good. Moist series (Going Postal, Making Money) is also good, but it's only got two books, and it's more contemporary, so I'd suggest you maybe put them off for a little short while.


I'll check these out, too, if I find I like the Death subseries.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, the Rincewind bits aren't particularly interesting. The City Watch and Death books are definitely better.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a reason there hasn't been a new Rincewind book in a while: Rincewind is both boring to read and write.  Even then, _The Last Continent_ focused considerably more on the Unseen University group than Rincewind and you don't really ... miss much if you skip any bits focusing on Rincewind.

I'd repeat the suggestion for the Watch books or the Death books, particularly the ones focusing on Susan.  My favourite in the series is probably _Thief of Time_, so.


----------



## Griffin (May 26, 2009)

...

I liked Rincewind books...

Anyways, yes, I did like the books with him for some reason. Then again, it might be because of the other wizards, not him. But I agree that the Death books are some of the best. Especially the ones that have Susan as well! And I agree that _Thief of Time_ was pretty awesome. And so was _Night Watch_!

Oh, BTW, has anyone read the newer Moist von Lipwig books? I hope he does show up again-he's pretty funny.


----------



## Cheetah (May 26, 2009)

Er... Isn't it that all Rincewind _wants_ is boredom?

I ditto the sentiments about the Death and City Watch books, though I'd also like to throw in the Tiffany Aching series, too. They're plenty amusing once you get a grip on Feeglespeak.

The standalones are a little YMMV, I think. I liked _Pyramids_, but it just might have appealed to my Ancient Egypt geekery.


----------



## Minnow (May 27, 2009)

Rincewind's aren't too exciting. Death's great, and City Watch. *agreeagree*

My favorite, though, was _Pyramids_. I don't know why, but no one else I've talked to seems to like it. I don't know. I guess I liked the Egyptianness. And Pteppic is great. 

Read _Small Gods_. Or _Jingo_. Those are both also really good.


----------



## Griffin (May 27, 2009)

On a slightly different subject, who're your favorite characters? Mine are Death, the Librarian, and the Bursar. Yes, I have a fondness for weird characters. And I liked the scene in _Sourcery_ with the escaped books.

"They flew?"


----------



## Abwayax (May 28, 2009)

A while ago I read some good stuff about Discworld (for some reason I was pretty much hooked when I read about the four elephants on the back of a giant space turtle) so I had to try it out, so I started reading _Thief of Time_ (which is all the school library had) and it's pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 29, 2009)

Hell yes Discworld.

Personally I love the Industrial Revolution series (which I s'pose is sort of City Watch-ish but then not really) because they have the best temporary protagonists-- Moist von Lipwig and William and Victor are AWESOME 'nuff said.

I also like the Death series (Mort was ABSOLUTE LOVE especially for that unexpectedly awesome final scene where he fights with death) but I haven't read 'em all so I can't pass judgment really.

I like City Watch books. The earlier ones especially are good, but since I read Guards! Guards! after reading, say, Night Watch, it was kind of odd being all like "wtf wheres Angua and Cherry an all the awesum peeps" but it was all okay. I took Guards! Guards! with me on a kayaking trip and must have read it five times.

The Witches books seem kinda dry to me though :/ Except for the Tiffany Aching series which got me into Discworld in the first place. I haven't read that many of 'em though.

Annnd the Rincewind series. They're sort of artifacts of when Discworld was an open parody, but nowadays Rincewind seems to play straight more tropes than he subverts. That being said, I really liked The Last Continent, especially the ending. I find it hard to keep track of all the senior wizards though, plus they kinda bore me except for Ponder Stibbons.

...Must read Pyramids and Small Gods...!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 30, 2009)

YES YES

I'm trying to locate a Death book in the library right now, but it's not working because so many people are borrowing it... 

I really loved the Night Watch and The Monstrous Regiment. Didn't really care for the Last Continent, probably because the wizards annoy me no end. Although Ponder Stibbons was funny. 

I also like the Tiffany Aching books. 

...Must read more!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 5, 2009)

I got into the book series this fall...and since then, I only have about 8 books left to read in it. *Yah...I'm a very fast reader, with some good resources...now, if you'll excuse me, I have to hunt down a copy of Moving Pictures...*

My personal favorites are the Witch books, although I didn't like Carpe Jugulum as the others. My all time favorites would have to be Men at Arms, Feet of Clay, Witches Abroad, anything with Tiffany, Mort, and anything with Susan in it. Oh, and Monstrous Regiment, of course.


----------

